# TC Electronic Sentry Noise Gate



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 30, 2015)

Just announced today

Definitely strikes me as an awesome pedal, the damping control is an interesting addition that, at least as far as I know, is new on noise gates. However, the toneprint function is where it's at for me - the ability to dial in your noise gate to gate exactly the frequencies you're having trouble with, and cut as little else as possible is AMAZING.

I can forsee this one day taking over the ISP Decimator as the noise gate of choice, simple because of how flexible it is.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes! I've been waiting for something like this to finally kick the mxr smartgate off my board!


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hm interesting,


----------



## lemeker (Sep 30, 2015)

being a really big fan of some of their other pedals, i will certainly check this out. i love my isp, in the loop, but this wold rock in front where i have my ns-2.


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 30, 2015)

I will definitely try out when it comes to my local dealer. These days all I need is a good gate and a good amp.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 30, 2015)

Just after I get my hands on another used Decimator  

This looks promising! I'd definitely be keen to try one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 30, 2015)

Fluff loves it.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Sep 30, 2015)

I saw this on their website yesterday. Looks interesting. I'm pretty much head over heels for tc though.


----------



## I Shot JR (Sep 30, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fluff loves it.



"(The decimator G string) Doesn't compare. The TC can be frequency specific. Game. Over."

Damn Son!


----------



## NorCal_Val (Sep 30, 2015)

On my list.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 1, 2015)

Currently have two decimators in my chain, these will be sold when helix is confirmed on its way but if the gates in helix are no good then ill grab one of these. Had a couple TC pedals now and I have a lot of faith in their products, if as a company they don't start to annihilate the pedal industry then that's an issue with customer not them, they're that good IMO....


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 2, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Shask (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks interesting. I dont know of another multiband gate.


----------



## Manix (Oct 3, 2015)

But this Thing must be complete Digital, that means that you must make a full AD/DA conversion in the FX Loop of your beloved Tube Amp (
This Thing came out of Big TC Processors


----------



## rewihendrix (Oct 3, 2015)

A frequency-specific gate doesn't make it a G string killer for me. Sure there's that high frequency hiss that we need to get rid of but that's not the only reason to use a gate. Any old filter can remove hiss.

What makes the G string so good is the algorithm and the way it tracks the player and doesn't cut sustain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 3, 2015)

Manix said:


> But this Thing must be complete Digital, that means that you must make a full AD/DA conversion in the FX Loop of your beloved Tube Amp (
> This Thing came out of Big TC Processors



I've never seen anyone complain about TC's pedals digitalness.  Hell, I've seen a ....ton of tube snobs on TGP with one or two TC pedals in their setup.


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 4, 2015)

Manix said:


> But this Thing must be complete Digital, that means that you must make a full AD/DA conversion in the FX Loop of your beloved Tube Amp (
> This Thing came out of Big TC Processors



The only reply I have to this: 

... so what?


----------



## MetalGuitarGuy (Oct 23, 2015)

Have tried it when my local dealer received it earlier this week, absolutely outstanding!  The multiband gate is so smooth and once I got the right settings for my setup, it's a killer noise gate  Will probably buy it next week and replace my good old NS-2


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Oct 23, 2015)

I should be receiving mine in the next few days. Looking forward to trying it. I have been using ISP decimators since the day they were released and nothing I have tried since has taken its place.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Oct 27, 2015)

Mine showed up yesterday. I didn't have a lot of time to play with it but first impression was not bad. 

I am looking forward to tweaking the toneprint settings. Out of the box it works pretty much like a standard gate. A really good one at that. What makes the decimator so great is that it actively reduces hiss and noise in the signal without the gate being "closed". It gives you a cleaner sound while playing and then cuts the signal when you aren't. I believe something like that can be done with the toneprint editor for the Sentry but I don't know for sure yet and the documentation for this thing is lacking. The stock setting does nothing until the gate closes. 

Several other gates have the 4 cable option and until now the g string is the only one that seemed to not sound terrible in that configuration. The sentry works as it should when set up that way. I put an overdrive in the "loop" of the Sentry and it was very effective at reducing the noise of the pedal while not closing the gate until the guitar signal hit the threshold. This helps with the weird choppy trailing off sounds you get as a gate closes. This helps quite a bit with dynamics. 

It has to do as good or better for my needs than the decimator for me to keep it. With stock settings it doesn't beat the decimator but in my opinion it is better than the rest of the gate pedals out there. I'll post my final thoughts after I play around with the toneprint editor. 

*There is an awful sounding B.S. video on youtube where a guy compares it to a decimator. Several flaws in his setup and he completely fails to mention the toneprint/frequency specific capability...so beware of that.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Oct 27, 2015)

It's also $100 cheaper than the G string tho


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Oct 27, 2015)

Yep, it is absolutely the best bang for your buck right now and I haven't even tried the best feature of it yet. 

Just to clarify, when I say it needs to be as good or better I am comparing it to the regular gen 2 decimator. They are closer in price.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Oct 29, 2015)

I finally tried the toneprint editor last night. It has an unbelievable amount of parameters that can be adjusted. I was not expecting so much. I tried a couple of the available presets and was super impressed. I tweaked a few things to see what they do but I am going to need a lot of time to learn all this stuff. They need to post some more details about the toneprint editor online. I don't think people realize just how powerful this thing is. I had no idea.


----------



## Decipher (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for the update TheRileyOBrien I am a long time Decimator user as well and have not had any need to look at any others but the Toneprint capabilities for the Sentry really do have my interest perked.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll post more info as I find time. This week has been super busy for me.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Oct 31, 2015)

Cop that Sh*t. got mine last week, very nice pedal. can really fine tune.


----------



## InFlames235 (Nov 9, 2015)

This thing is BAD ASS. Got it due to some heavy EMI interference with my setup and my rig is noise free now with no difference in tone. Really lovin' it and I haven't even gone into the expanded parameters yet which I certainly will soon!


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 11, 2015)

Literally just got a gen.1 Decimator G-string!

Was £75 though, so not too upset. I may sell and get one of these later.


----------



## Zeriton (Nov 11, 2015)

P-Ride said:


> Literally just got a gen.1 Decimator G-string!
> 
> Was £75 though, so not too upset. I may sell and get one of these later.



I just bought a Sentry and own a gen1 Decimator (non-G-string though). I'll compare but when I tried in store the Sentry seemed great


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 21, 2015)

Any further reviews on this? I see that Sweetwater has the Decimator II for about the same price as the Sentry. It looks like the Sentry has the features of the G-string Decimator (one input for tracking, loop for actual gating), plus the adjustable damping and decay.

Even if the Sentry has a similar response to the Decimator G-string, being at the lower price point might make it worth checking out for me.


----------



## InFlames235 (Nov 21, 2015)

Grindspine said:


> Any further reviews on this? I see that Sweetwater has the Decimator II for about the same price as the Sentry. It looks like the Sentry has the features of the G-string Decimator (one input for tracking, loop for actual gating), plus the adjustable damping and decay.
> 
> Even if the Sentry has a similar response to the Decimator G-string, being at the lower price point might make it worth checking out for me.



I love mine and find the gating similar to the G String but, I will say, the cut off doesn't seem as natural. Now, granted, I haven't taken a dive into the really in depth settings where you can target frequencies so I'm sure once I do it will blow the G String away.


----------



## ray666 (Dec 4, 2015)

as soon as i get my christmas money im selling my old boss nf1 and getting it. tone print is so useful


----------



## Zeriton (Dec 4, 2015)

InFlames235 said:


> I love mine and find the gating similar to the G String but, I will say, the cut off doesn't seem as natural. Now, granted, I haven't taken a dive into the really in depth settings where you can target frequencies so I'm sure once I do it will blow the G String away.



I took my Sentry back because I just couldn't jell with it. The cu-off wasn't as natural as the ISP no matter how I set it.


----------



## DeadThrone (Dec 6, 2015)

II've actually had this pedal for a month. It's amazing and that's without having tried the toneprint editor. I still have to try placing it in the loop to see how that sounds but so far just running it in front I can say easily competes with the G String.


----------

